
Jerry Yang’s Entire Memo to His Employees on Stepping Down as CEO - qhoxie
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20081117/jerry-yangs-entire-memo-to-his-employees-on-stepping-down-as-ceo/
======
aston
Gotta love the all lowercase. It's, unfortunately, the type of thing that once
you're dismissed from duty is looked back upon as more evidence that you
weren't quite cut out for the job.

~~~
rksprst
I don't think all lowercase is professional. But I doubt it has anything to do
with his competence for the job. More than likely, it is a reflection of the
type of culture he wants at yahoo.

